# Dumpster logging



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

Hadn't been to my local dump for several months cause I've been too busy, but treated myself yesterday. Found some slabs of Coolabah Eucalyptus with burly edges, checked pretty bad on the ends, but still wet in the middle, I cut it up in chunks and trimmed off the checks, we will see how it dries... That's also a stick of DIW in the top right, and brought home a couple chunks of Holly Oak to turn, just to see what it's like, will rough that out today... I cleaned up a piece of the Euc and shot it with lacquer, looks pretty good, but not the intense eyes like the Auzzie burls though...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

What a wonderful pickup load of goodies! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2015)

There is nothing better than found treasure!


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome score Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow! Awesome find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 12, 2015)

Wish i had a dump like that near me.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like a nice score! The coolibah is especially interesting!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice find Barry, cant wait to see ya transform them puppies !


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2015)

I go to the dump here so much that I've started calling it the Hillside Market.
I guess I'd better start hitting that part of it some. Looks like some nice prizes that you got.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 13, 2015)

Great finds at the right price. I will need to do the same when I can, but already know it will not yield those types of finds. As my grand daughter would say " you get what you get and you don't throw a fit"
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Hadn't been to my local dump for several months cause I've been too busy, but treated myself yesterday. Found some slabs of Coolabah Eucalyptus with burly edges, checked pretty bad on the ends, but still wet in the middle, I cut it up in chunks and trimmed off the checks, we will see how it dries... That's also a stick of DIW in the top right, and brought home a couple chunks of Holly Oak to turn, just to see what it's like, will rough that out today... I cleaned up a piece of the Euc and shot it with lacquer, looks pretty good, but not the intense eyes like the Auzzie burls though...
> View attachment 76283 View attachment 76284 View attachment 76285




You lucky dog you.

I have never turned burl but for one pen blank.
How does that Australian burl end up there?
Also what is DIW?


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> You lucky dog you.
> 
> I have never turned burl but for one pen blank.
> How does that Australian burl end up there?
> Also what is DIW?



Desert Iron Wood


----------



## Arlin Eastman (May 3, 2015)

Tony said:


> Desert Iron Wood


Well that is a new wood I now know of.

Is it as hard as the name says?


----------



## barry richardson (May 3, 2015)

Yea, it's among the hardest and heaviest, it's very popular for pens and calls...


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2015)

Arlin Eastman said:


> Well that is a new wood I now know of.
> 
> Is it as hard as the name says?



It's on my Bucket List of woods to try at some point. It sure is pretty, I can tell you that! Tony


----------



## HomeBody (May 4, 2015)

Were they actually in a dumpster or ?? Gary


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Were they actually in a dumpster or ?? Gary


Naw, just dug it out of a pile, the place I go has about 40 acres covered with piles of wood chunks from tree removals, a lot of it has been there for years and not much good, but new stuff arrives every day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2015)

oh man...I need a dump like that over her....nice score.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 12, 2015)

My dump is pine oak and cedar. Wish I had some coolabaha

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> My dump is pine oak and cedar. Wish I had some coolabaha



I don't even know what coolabaha is, but I want some!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 12, 2015)

I need to find out where the local wood dump is located...


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2015)

If that had been Scott someone would be loading it up for firewood.

Nice find for sure.

Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

